# Tenacity for POA



## Sfurunner13 (Feb 26, 2019)

My lawn was renovated last fall with TTTF and KBG. This spring I have a lot of POA appearing and most of it already has seed heads. My KBG never really got out of the pout stage and still isn't growing like crazy yet. Is it worth spraying tenacity at the 2oz/acre rate on the POA every 10 days for a few weeks? Or do I risk damaging any surrounding turf that may still be young. My plan for the rest of the year was to fert like crazy to get everything to fill in and thicken up so I can do a fall Pre emergent this year. Thoughts?


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Not supposed to spray until you mow a few times i thought? Like 2-3 times?

Usually people start with 4oz/Acre rate to light up everything, and then hit with 2oz/Acre rate on anything that comes up a few times until its toast.


----------



## Sfurunner13 (Feb 26, 2019)

It's definitely been mowed 2-3 times. I guess I'm wondering if using tenacity is worth it if I can just prevent POA in the fall? My front yard has quite a lot and I'm just nervous to spray that much area after my Reno.


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

Plant growth regulator will prevent the Poa from flowering


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Up to you really, i decided to spray mine because we wont be hot enough for it to die off for another 3-4 months and i dont want to look at it for that long.


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

1.6 FL oz/A five days apart starting July 1. Ten apps total. You need to use the heat and Tenacity in combination to have any shot at control.

Reseed as needed in late August. Next year, split apps of dithiopyr or Prodiamine in the spring. Repeat Tenacity program as needed. Follow up with seed.

This will not be a one shot deal.


----------



## Sfurunner13 (Feb 26, 2019)

If I started July 1, is there any way to manage the seed heads now other than bagging my clippings. I have too much to remove them by hand


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

osuturfman said:


> 1.6 FL oz/A five days apart starting July 1. Ten apps total. You need to use the heat and Tenacity in combination to have any shot at control.
> 
> Reseed as needed in late August. Next year, split apps of dithiopyr or Prodiamine in the spring. Repeat Tenacity program as needed. Follow up with seed.
> 
> This will not be a one shot deal.


Is this advise for Poa Annua or Poa Trivialis? Spring pre M and ongoing issues makes me think you are referring to Trivialis. OP stated seed heads so I thought he was referring to Annua.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Use your booger hooks after rain to yank it out. Otherwise repeat tenacity apps.

And I second split apps of prodiamine.


----------



## Sfurunner13 (Feb 26, 2019)

POA annua


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

osuturfman said:


> 1.6 FL oz/A five days apart starting July 1. Ten apps total. You need to use the heat and Tenacity in combination to have any shot at control.
> 
> Reseed as needed in late August. Next year, split apps of dithiopyr or Prodiamine in the spring. Repeat Tenacity program as needed. Follow up with seed.
> 
> This will not be a one shot deal.


In July it will by dying already from the heat, what's the point to just speed it up? By that point I'd just let it die naturally. I'd rather have brown or bare spots than white everywhere. Tenacity is great but man it makes for yard look weird for several weeks. Which is why I'd rather get it over with now before prime growing season kicks in. Then again we have a weird climate here that the rest of you don't, so it may not apply the same.


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

Dying does not equal dead. Most of what you see out there will make it through. Eastern PA is a perfect spot for this type of program. With the summers you have had out in Oregon the last couple years, this program would smoke out quite a bit on the first round through. You'll just make it upset right now, not kill it. Foot on the gas when it's already hurting is the way to gain ground.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Sfurunner13 said:


> My lawn was renovated last fall with TTTF and KBG. This spring I have a lot of POA appearing and most of it already has seed heads. My KBG never really got out of the pout stage and still isn't growing like crazy yet. Is it worth spraying tenacity at the 2oz/acre rate on the POA every 10 days for a few weeks? Or do I risk damaging any surrounding turf that may still be young. My plan for the rest of the year was to fert like crazy to get everything to fill in and thicken up so I can do a fall Pre emergent this year. Thoughts?


Sounds like you are headed in the right direction; and, whichever course you set tack on, Post #'s 2 and 6 on PAGE 2 of this thread provides you with an additional, more strategic option - as far as the fescue goes (see note regarding bluegrass having different req'ts): https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=7168&p=135727#p135727

Best o' Success! :thumbup:


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

osuturfman said:


> 1.6 FL oz/A five days apart starting July 1. Ten apps total. You need to use the heat and Tenacity in combination to have any shot at control.
> 
> Reseed as needed in late August. Next year, split apps of dithiopyr or Prodiamine in the spring. Repeat Tenacity program as needed. Follow up with seed.
> 
> This will not be a one shot deal.


Does this program work well for those that live below 36 degrees latitude and try to grow TTTF?


----------



## Sfurunner13 (Feb 26, 2019)

Found this study which corresponds with everyone's advice. I'll plan to mow with the bagger for now , pull what POA I can, start spraying in July and hopefully I won't need a fall overseed so I can get a good fall pre emergent down.

http://archive.lib.msu.edu/tic/golfd/article/2012oct33.pdf


----------



## bullet (Mar 4, 2019)

Dang, imma have to get me a bottle of this stuff! I have a problem with poa annua in my backyard. It looks like the dosage is 1/2 tsp (1/10th of an ounce) per 1 gallon?


----------



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

osuturfman said:


> 1.6 FL oz/A five days apart starting July 1. Ten apps total. You need to use the heat and Tenacity in combination to have any shot at control.
> 
> Reseed as needed in late August. Next year, split apps of dithiopyr or Prodiamine in the spring. Repeat Tenacity program as needed. Follow up with seed.
> 
> This will not be a one shot deal.


What will be the collateral damage to the desirable TTTF and KBG plants applying 10 apps totaling 16 ounces per acre during the dog days of summer ?


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

SJ Lawn said:


> osuturfman said:
> 
> 
> > 1.6 FL oz/A five days apart starting July 1. Ten apps total. You need to use the heat and Tenacity in combination to have any shot at control.
> ...


KBG will be ok. Some cultivars of TTTF, particularly older ones, will be injured.

Attempting to take one grass out of a mixed stand is asking a lot of any chemistry.


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

I only skimmed this thread, but tenacity is only labeled for preemergent poa suppression, not control, and not labeled for post emergence at all.

http://www.greencastonline.com/current-label/tenacity


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@The Anti-Rebel yes, this is an off label use. Tons of research about it and field experience. It works.


----------

